# JFrame Text Ausgabe



## Basti_1995 (28. Jul 2014)

Guten Tag,

mein Name ist Sebastian Koers, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und ein absoluter Anfänger in Java. Ich entwickele gerade ein kleines Java Programm für die Schule. In der Konsole klappt es super, nun möchte ich es aber grafisch programmieren.

Mein Problem:

Ich möchte einen Text ausgeben lassen innerhalb einer while-Schleife, also:

Solange (das und das erfüllt)
{
              schreibe zahl und zähle immer was,
              dazu
}

Mfg,

Sebastian.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## knilch (28. Jul 2014)

Hi,


> Mein Problem:
> 
> Ich möchte einen Text ausgeben lassen innerhalb einer while-Schleife, also:
> 
> ...


Und wir sollen das lösen...?:noe:
Poste doch mal was du hast. Oder wie du es anpacken möchtest... Wir können dann Tips geben.


----------



## Basti_1995 (28. Jul 2014)

entschuldigung dass ich gerade keinen code gepostet habe.
ich bin erst jetzt wieder an meinem richtigem rechner, wo ich die datei vorliegen habe, aber naja.

Hier ist der Code:


```
asw = Double.parseDouble(anschaffungsfeld.getText()); // Textfeld in Variable speichern!
    nutzja = Double.parseDouble(nutzungsfeld.getText());
    
    double absw = asw / nutzja;
    while (asw != absw) {
      
      rw = asw - absw;
      wert.setText(String.valueOf(rw));
      add(wert);
      asw = rw;
      zahl = zahl + 1;
      
    }
```

So wie ich dass jetzt habe gibt er zwar was aus, aber nur das letzte ergenis.
Ich möchte zahlen davor auch ausgeben haben, also die davorigen Schleifen durchläufe.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfe, ich bin schon am verzweifeln.


----------



## knilch (28. Jul 2014)

Hi,
Wenn du in einem Gui eine Methode startest, also z.B. mit einem ActionListener, dann "hält" das GUI an und wartet solange, bis die gestartete Methode fertig ist. Erst dann werden die Resultate im GUI updated.
Das was du möchtest, ist während dem die Methode die Berechung durchführt, soll das GUI updated werden. Das geht nur wenn die Berechungs- Methode in einem Separaten Thread läuft. So wie du es geposted hast, wird das nix.
Schau mal hier wie so etwas implementiert werden kann.


----------



## Basti_1995 (1. Aug 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich hätte mal ein anderes Problem.
Gibt es irgendeine möglichekeit eine while-Schleife komplett in einem array zuspeichern oder eine andere möglichkeit eine schleife zu speichern.

Mfg,

Sebastian.


----------



## njans (1. Aug 2014)

Pack die ganzen Daten in eine Liste, dafür ist die Datenstruktur da.


----------



## Basti_1995 (1. Aug 2014)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort, da ich aber eine Anfänger auf diese gebiet bin möchte ich fragen, ob du vielleicht ein beispiel oder einen link für soetwas hast?


----------



## knilch (1. Aug 2014)

> fragen, ob du vielleicht ein beispiel oder einen link für soetwas hast?


Was möchtest du denn für Beispiele haben?


----------

